# My first home born baby



## Wings (Feb 7, 2012)

This is my first home born baby when he was born:




8 months later:




And now as a yearling:










Marlanoc Salt River, known at home as Derby




, was my first home born baby. I bought his mother 3 months out from foaling and knew that no matter what popped out I'd be keeping it, I was hoping for a show gelding. Derby was one of the hairiest foals we had ever seen, at 8 months I could hide my hands in his winter coat! He was also an awkward baby for the first few months, if he had been out in a big paddock of foals it would have been easy to pass him over as a show prospect. Of course he has now grown into himself



:wub


----------



## little lady (Feb 7, 2012)

Handsome!


----------



## Wings (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks! I'm so proud of him. From woolly mammoth to show horse!


----------



## Tab (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful boy! I have a whole herd that hide under their Winter coats. I go out and give 'em one look and go, "blah". Still waiting on Spring in the Northern hemi! What a dapper guy you have there!


----------



## Wings (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Tab, it's amazing clipping off the fluff and finding what is under there!


----------



## LindaL (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice! Question, tho...is he a yearling in the jumping pics??


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 8, 2012)

LindaL said:


> Nice! Question, tho...is he a yearling in the jumping pics??


Beautiful boy! He's very handsome! But I was going to ask the same question ^


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## rimmerpaints (Feb 8, 2012)

congrats


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 8, 2012)

He's really a beauty! Congratulations!!


----------



## Wings (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys







LindaL said:


> Nice! Question, tho...is he a yearling in the jumping pics??



Fair question, yes Derby is still a yearling. We have a section of junior performance for yearlings and two year olds that include strail, lungeline and a short hunter course. Derby does little to no jumping at home so he is saved for show days. In total he will compete in 3 perhaps 4 jumping events in his yearling season.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 9, 2012)

He's gorgeous Bree!








I have one out in the field right now who looks like Derby did - your pictures gives me hope as to what might be hiding under his Yeti like appearance, guess time will tell! LOL!!


----------



## REO (Feb 9, 2012)

Where did the white marking on his shoulder go? It's not there in the older head shot or the older pics.


----------



## Wings (Feb 9, 2012)

REO said:


> Where did the white marking on his shoulder go? It's not there in the older head shot or the older pics.



Whoops that halter shot got flipped over





It's now hiding under his mane. We call it his Australia marking



he has Australia on his shoulder but with the Tasmania shape slipped down on his hindquarters. He certainly skipped his sire's loud pintaloosa colouring!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 9, 2012)

handsome guy


----------



## Wings (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks



He has certainly grown into himself. I hope he continues to grow into himself. If he is nice now I can't wait to see what he becomes!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 10, 2012)

:wub DROOLING..hes so handsome 



 :wub and what a cutie baby with his wolly coat


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow-- he turned out quite nicely.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Feb 17, 2012)

Gorgeous boy!


----------

